# Atlas tiller



## Denver (Mar 30, 2020)

I just acquired an Atlas tiller. Could I get some info on the tiller? The tiller runs, but have to rebuild the carb. ,and clean the fuel tank. Also what size belt! It is only forward till. I will take better picks tomorrow. I took these to order parts. What year did Atlas equipment start? A friend gave it to me, for fixing another tiller for him. Thanks for any info.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There sure isn't much information out there on these things. I do believe that they were absorbed by MTD though.


----------



## Denver (Mar 30, 2020)

From what I have found mine is a 1975? Atlas is still around but went other venue from what I gather. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Denver said:


> From what I have found mine is a 1975? Atlas is still around but went other venue from what I gather. Thanks for the reply.


While searching for info, I did see some videos and photos of the Atlas Tiller, one was actually a 1975 model, I believe.


----------



## Denver (Mar 30, 2020)

pogobill said:


> While searching for info, I did see some videos and photos of the Atlas Tiller, one was actually a 1975 model, I believe.


For a 45 year old tiller, it works great! Carb diaphragm blew out due to someone did not put ring, on the spring, tore diaphragm. Waiting on rebuild kit from Amazon. Also a new muffler. I’m going to turn muffler up. Original design put muffler right against the carb.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Make sure you get a soup can to cover the muffler to keep the water out!


----------

